# Help Needed For A Television Show



## BestBoy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey gang!

So I was in some desperate need of help. The company I'm interning with is running a story about a dog rescue in the Dominican Republic, one that will soon be made into an episode for a television series. I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction with regards to the treatment of dogs in the Dominican Republic. A consensus on the number of strays in the country, how resorts and their staff tend to treat such animals etc.

One stat I found mentions there are more stray dogs in this country than there are grains of sand in the entire state of Florida! If this is the case, there should be some data around with regards to how they are being treated.

Any help anyone can give me would be great.

Thanks!
~ Jon


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't help you with the DR, but I got Brasil.


----------

